# Recent Power Pole Micro experience plus a couple of general questions



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I have one of the new ones because the one it replaced had water intrusion. No problems so far except I have to use two remotes since I have two Micros. Apparently the new version has a different system than the old so the new PP can't be synched with the old remote and vice versa. I haven't seen any sign that they spook fish and I use the skiff for flood tide tailers. Very quiet, I think the original Power Poles would be much more likely to spook them. I like the Micros better than the original ones, and I have two regular Power Poles on my bay boat.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

They've released a newer version recently that addressed the water intrusion issue. Some people started mounting them on Poling platforms to raise them up a bit, but that is no longer needed. I've heard the new ones are great. I'm getting one on our new build. They also have one of the best warranty departments out there....wish they would post up some information on their new trolling motor!


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Mine (one of the older units) was replaced several times under warranty. They do have a fantastic customer service department. I have had no more problems with my circuit board going bad due to water intrusion after the last time. The tech rep I spoke with told me to stop running water through the top after each use. He said in his opinion that the manual should not tell the user to gently run water through... He also told me to remove the cap and seal the perimeter with silicone caulk. I did that, and stopped the rinse after each fishing trip and problems went away.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

My experience is the same as the others, my skiff came with the old version and it died. PowerPole replaced it no questions asked and no issues since. Dielectric grease on the plug contacts will do wonders and always remove the plug and let it air out after each trip.


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

Thank you all for your quick feedback.


----------

